# Hand driving a water well



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I need to drive a well up by Clare in some sand. The last time I had to do this I used a fence post driver that was 25 #. I was wondering if I could use a jack hammer and make a tool to put on the end of the pipe for the jack hammer point to sit in and take the abuse. I am going to buy the heavier hammer type pipe and couplers at a well supply co.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I believe you can rent a pneumatic post driver that will work well for that purpose. Not sure how big of an air compressor you may need though.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

A guy I work with did exactly what you are talking about. He made a receptacle that screwed onto the pipe. Stood on the tailgate of his truck and drove it down to the ground. Added another piece of pipe and repeated.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

most places that rent stuff have pounders you use. Alot easier. About $40 a day. Have fun.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Make it easy on yourself, Just go to a plumbing shop and rent a well auger. Turn it down untill you get wet sand, Then drive yer pipe down the pilot hole. It'll go pretty easy but When the point gets in the water it'll go real easy, Try to go at least four or five feet into the vein and put a pitcher pump on and try it.


----------

